# Windows 9: Microsoft stellt Betriebssystem Ende September vor



## Matthias Dammes (16. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 9: Microsoft stellt Betriebssystem Ende September vor* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 9: Microsoft stellt Betriebssystem Ende September vor


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

Naja ob diese extrem schnellen BS-Wechsel Sinn machen ? Ich habe doch gefühlt erst seit kurzem WIN 7.


----------



## Chronik (16. September 2014)

Bin mal gespannt obs auch so ein FLOP  wird wie Win 8 und oder Win 8.1


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ob diese extrem schnellen BS-Wechsel Sinn machen ? Ich habe doch gefühlt erst seit kurzem WIN 7.



ich weiß nicht warum sich alle einbilden das zum einem man wechseln muss oder das der Wechsel schnell wäre


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

Wenn ich mir die Lifetime von XP anschaue ist die Haltbarkeit der aktuellen System schon signifikant geringer. Und selbst WIN 95 und 98 hatten länger durchgehalten. Vista und ME als Notlösung sind ja nicht unbedingt ein Maßstab.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (16. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich habe doch gefühlt erst seit kurzem WIN 7.



Naja, Win 7 ist jetzt 5 Jahre alt. 
Vor kurzem ist was anderes.

Außerdem gibt es ja das Gerücht, das Besitzer von Win 7 und 8 den Nachfolger umsonst erhalten.
Das würde mich auch zum Umsteigen bewegen, wenn ich dadurch zum Beispiel Zugriff auf DirectX12 bekomme.


----------



## MichaelG (16. September 2014)

5 Jahre ? Schau Dir doch mal XP an. Wie lange das durchgehalten hat. Und in den 5 Jahren kam auch noch WIN 8. Wenn der Nachfolger kostenlos wäre stünde nur noch die Frage im Raum ob und wie die älteren Spiele mit WIN9 zurecht kommen.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> 5 Jahre ? Schau Dir doch mal XP an. Wie lange das durchgehalten hat. Und in den 5 Jahren kam auch noch WIN 8. Wenn der Nachfolger kostenlos wäre stünde nur noch die Frage im Raum ob und wie die älteren Spiele mit WIN9 zurecht kommen.



Ja und?
Was soll die Jammerei immer dass man das gefühl bekommt, als müsse man wechseln? Zumindest kommt es einem so vor als darf MS sein OS nur dann weiterentwickeln, wenn die Feinen Herren DAUs es für Nötig halten


----------



## DerBloP (16. September 2014)

Bitte ohne Metro bitte mit DX12 Bitte ohne Metro bitte mit DX12 Bitte ohne Metro bitte mit DX12 Bitte ohne Metro bitte mit DX12 Bitte ein Win9 ala Win7 mit DX12 undeinfach schnell und besser ohne Metro bitte mit DX12 Bitte!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. September 2014)

Na,  dann bin ich mal gespannt. Hoffentlich wird es nicht so verhunzt wie Win 8. Das wurde erst deutlich besser seit dem Update auf 8.1. Seitdem kann man es als reines Desktop-System nutzen und der Modern UI Oberfläche vollkommen aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## Kwengie (16. September 2014)

in welchem Jahr ist das Spiel entstanden?
1990 oder so???

Was ich bisher über das nächste Betriebssystem von Microsoft gehört bzw. gesehen habe, wird Windows 7 wohl mein bisher letztes gewesen sein.
Startmenü, ein Mischmasch aus altem und dem Kachellook vom gefloppten Win 8 , geht gar nicht und von der hinterwäldlerischen 16Bit Graphik mit den häßlichen 2D-Icons halte ich auch nichts.


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Na,  dann bin ich mal gespannt. Hoffentlich wird es nicht so verhunzt wie Win 8. Das wurde erst deutlich besser seit dem Update auf 8.1. Seitdem kann man es als reines Desktop-System nutzen und der Modern UI Oberfläche vollkommen aus dem Weg gehen.



das stimmt doch garnicht!
nur weil einige überfordert waren mit der Desktopkachel war das nicht verhunzt


----------



## DerBloP (16. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das stimmt doch garnicht!
> nur weil einige überfordert waren mit der Desktopkachel war das nicht verhunzt


Hast Recht. Es war nicht verhunzt, es war ein Desaster!


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> das stimmt doch garnicht!
> nur weil einige überfordert waren mit der Desktopkachel war das nicht verhunzt



Ich brauch keine Kacheln, ich bin kein Fliesenleger  Mit Update 8.1 konnte man dann direkt auf den Desktop starten zum Beispiel. Seitdem hat mich die Modern UI Oberfläche nicht mehr gesehen und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Enisra (16. September 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Hast Recht. Es war nicht verhunzt, es war ein Desaster!



ich kenne die Argumente gegen Win 8
leider sind die alle Murks oder auch gerne von Leuten die Flamern was nachbabbeln, es aber nicht mal selbst getestet haben


----------



## DerBloP (16. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich kenne die Argumente gegen Win 8
> leider sind die alle Murks oder auch gerne von Leuten die Flamern was nachbabbeln, es aber nicht mal selbst getestet haben


Nichts für ungut, aber das Sprichwort "Never change a running System" kennst du wohl nicht, oder?
Ich will nichts Neues Inovatives, ich will mein System so wie ich es seit eh und je kenne. Da drin bin ich schnell und gut. Wieso mich in etwas Neues einarbeiten, was für mich aber auch nicht Inovativ ist. (verbesserungen schön und gut, ich mein es gab immer veränderungen, aber sie waren alle meist Sinnvoll)
Außerdem mag ich nichts verspieltes, ich will ein Potentes System, was Leistung bietet, und was ich selber so Struckturiere wie ich will. 
Klar ist Windows 8.1 in einigen Anwendungen schneller, aber das juckt mein System nicht, und ich verzichte gerne darauf, wenn es dafür mit so einem Quark wie die Kacheln kommt. Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das es wiederum Resourcen spart, nur weil man bei 8.1 die Kacheln nicht mehr sieht, irgendwo schlummern sie ja bestimmt auf Abruf herum. 

BTW: Nur weil Win8 von einer Frau Konzipiert bzw. unter der Leitung enstanden ist, muß sich Frau nicht wie in einem Fem Club verbrüdern. 
Denn Win8 war vernichtend für MS...kaum jemand wollte das System, nur als upgrade für wenig Geld konnten sie es Halbwegs an den Mann bringen...

MFG

EDIT: Und wenn du mit einem Argument kommst, das es für viele , die sich nicht Auskennen, Einfacher und Intuitiever ist, da muß ich dich fragen, Wer benutzt denn einen PC? 
A: Leute die damit Arbeiten B: und oder Leute die sich Privat damit beschäftigen...
Casual Pc´ler gibts nur wenige, und die werden von Win8 auch nicht an den PC gebracht. Es ist soagr noch viel schlimmer damit, da viele wie ich, sich nicht mit Win8 auskennen, und wenn mal jemand mit dem PC mal Probleme hat, ich ihm nicht helfgen kann, zumindest per Telefon nicht.
Bei anderen BS wäre das Problem nicht da.


----------



## Worrel (16. September 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Na,  dann bin ich mal gespannt. Hoffentlich wird es nicht so verhunzt wie Win 8. Das wurde erst deutlich besser seit dem Update auf 8.1. Seitdem kann man es als reines Desktop-System nutzen und der Modern UI Oberfläche vollkommen aus dem Weg gehen.


Man konnte schon von Anfang an auf den Desktop durchstarten. Einfach einen Link zum Explorer in den Autostart packen - voilá.

Und selbst wenn einem das zuviel Aufwand ist:
1x nach Systemstart auf die Win Taste gedrückt oder auf die "Desktop" Schaltfläche geklickt, schon ist die Metro UI weg.

Und wegen diesem *einen*(!) Klick/Tastendruck ist also direkt *das ganze OS* "verhunzt" ...?


----------



## HanFred (16. September 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber das Sprichwort "Never change a running System" kennst du wohl nicht, oder?


Ebenso nichts für ungut, aber diesen oft zitierten Spruch halte ich für nicht sehr klug bzw. sollte man ihn nicht zu grosszügig auslegen. Wie sollten sonst Fortschritte erzielt werden? Nichtsdestotrotz empfand ich die Kacheloberfläche als haptisch nicht besonders gut geeignet für mausgesteuerte Desktopcomputer. Aber das hängt vom Nutzer- wie auch vom Nutzungsverhalten ab. Geschmäcker sind verschieden und z.B. auf meinem HTPC, auf welchem wesentlich weniger Programme installiert sind als auf meinem Spiele PC, kann ich via Metro gut per Fernbedienung oder Wirelesstastatur/Touchpad navigieren.


----------



## Worrel (16. September 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Außerdem mag ich nichts verspieltes, ich will ein Potentes System, was Leistung bietet, ...


Da pack ich dann doch nochmal dieses Bild aus:

Der Mausweg im Startmenü vs. dem Mausweg mit Kacheln - beides Mal von der Mitte aus gestartet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Startmenü: Klick - Klapp - Schieb - Klapp - Schieb - Klapp - Schieb - ... - Klick
Metro UI: Klick - Schieb - Klick

Welche Variante ist "potenter"?


----------



## DerBloP (16. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Startmenü: Klick - Klapp - Schieb - Klapp - Schieb - Klapp - Schieb - ... - Klick
> Metro UI: Klick - Schieb - Klick
> 
> Welche Variante ist "potenter"?


Nur das ich solche Beknackten wege garnicht erst gehe...
Ich habe mir Shortscuts für solche sachen angelegt... 
Festplatte C: Windows D: Spiele E: Programme
und diverse Shortscuts von Programmen in der Taskleiste, oder aber auch einen Ordner aufm Desktop wo meine Spiele verknüpfungen drinn sind...
usw usw...
Und da ich auch ein Sim Fan bin, habe ich auch einen Ordner für Zusatzprogramme die ich starten muß bevor ich das Spiel starte, die ich in Metro auch ganz doll zusammenstellen müßte, damit da die wege auch nicht länger werden...
Bissl sollte man sich mit seinem System schon ausseinandersetzen können/wollen.
Also, das was du da zeigst ist echt für dumme, bzw um ein ganz dolles Beispiel zu zeigen...


----------



## Worrel (16. September 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Nur das ich solche Beknackten wege garnicht erst gehe...
> Ich habe mir Shortscuts für solche sachen angelegt...


Nun, ob du das Startmenü nicht nutzt oder die Metro UI nicht nutzt, kommt doch letztendlich auf dasselbe raus und führt letztendlich wieder zu der Frage:


Worrel schrieb:


> 1x nach Systemstart auf die Win Taste gedrückt oder auf die "Desktop" Schaltfläche geklickt, schon ist die Metro UI weg.
> 
> Und wegen diesem *einen*(!) Klick/Tastendruck ist also direkt *das ganze OS* "verhunzt" ...?





> ... habe ich auch einen Ordner für Zusatzprogramme die ich starten muß bevor ich das Spiel starte, die ich in Metro auch ganz doll zusammenstellen müßte, damit da die wege auch nicht länger werden...
> Bissl sollte man sich mit seinem System schon ausseinandersetzen können/wollen.


Ähm ja, genau: Man sollte sich schon mit der Konfigurierbarkeit der Metro UI auseinandersetzen können/wollen, bevor man sagt, daß das "verhunzt" sei.

Ich finde es inzwischen jedenfalls wesentlich praktischer, die ganze Desktopfläche in der Metro UI auf Knopfdruck für Verknüpfungen zur Verfügung zu haben, als sich die Taskleiste mit lauter Icons vollzustopfen (was ich allerdings vor  Win8 auch gemacht hatte).


Konfigurieren muß man jedenfalls immer - egal ob Metro UI, Taskleiste, Startmenü oder was man sonst so bevorzugt.


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, ob du das Startmenü nicht nutzt oder die Metro UI nicht nutzt, kommt doch letztendlich auf dasselbe raus und führt letztendlich wieder zu der Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> Ähm ja, genau: Man sollte sich schon mit der Konfigurierbarkeit der Metro UI auseinandersetzen können/wollen, bevor man sagt, daß das "verhunzt" sei.



Genau so schauts aus.

Wirklichen jeder Kunde, welchem ich Win8 auch nur fünf Minuten vorgeführt habe, war gar nicht mehr abgeneigt.
Ja, 1-2 Dinge haben sich geändert.
Sind sie deswegen schlechter?
Eher selten.

Finds speziell in unserer Generation bissl komisch, wenn man sich schon "aus Prinzip" gegen was Neuem in dem Bereich sträubt, ohne sich wirklich mal damit zu befassen.

Kommt mir in etwa so vor wie:
_Die BEATLES!!!
Diese jungen Buben mit ihrer schrecklichen Musik.
Wir sind alles des Todes!_

DOS hat auch bestens funktioniert und ich hatte echt "Angst", auf win 3.1 umzusteigen.
_Das kann doch nicht sein, dass so eine grafische Oberfläche ein paar selbst eingegebene Zeilen und Startdisketten ersetzt.
NIE!!!!

_DOOOCH.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2014)

Eben, meine Cousine auch, deren Rechner ich zusammengestopselt habe, war auch verwirrt ob der Schwätzbacken
und die war super zu frieden als die´s hatte, ebenso die restliche Verwandschaft, mein Vadder war froh dass das scheiß Startmenü weg ist


----------



## ribald (17. September 2014)

WTF! Viel Spaß noch mit dem ganzen Schöngerede


----------



## Worrel (17. September 2014)

ribald schrieb:


> WTF! Viel Spaß noch mit dem ganzen Schöngerede


Das ist nur die Reaktion auf haltloses Schlechtgerede.

Und bis jetzt hab ich noch kein einziges nachvollziehbares Argument *für *den bisherigen Startmenü Skin gehört (was anderes ist die Metro UI nicht). Das einzige, was da kommt, ist meist ein "das war schon immer so und das soll gefälligst so bleiben".

Halt die Aussage eines typischen Rentners, der nicht mehr in der Lage ist, für Neuerungen offen zu sein...


----------



## HanFred (17. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist nur die Reaktion auf haltloses Schlechtgerede.
> 
> Und bis jetzt hab ich noch kein einziges nachvollziehbares Argument *für *den bisherigen Startmenü Skin gehört (was anderes ist die Metro UI nicht). Das einzige, was da kommt, ist meist ein "das war schon immer so und das soll gefälligst so bleiben".
> 
> Halt die Aussage eines typischen Rentners, der nicht mehr in der Lage ist, für Neuerungen offen zu sein...



Klar, Gewohnheit ist eine *** und man wird nicht unbedingt flexibler, wenn man älter wird. Aber das klassische Sartmenü kann man wesentlich kompakter halten als in deinem Bild gezeigt. Dann sind auch die Mauswege nicht halb so lange. Mal sehen, wie sich das neue Startmenü anfühlen wird, es sieht ja wie eine Fusion aus Metro und klassischem Startmenü aus.


----------



## Odin333 (17. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist nur die Reaktion auf haltloses Schlechtgerede.
> 
> Und bis jetzt hab ich noch kein einziges nachvollziehbares Argument *für *den bisherigen Startmenü Skin gehört (was anderes ist die Metro UI nicht). Das einzige, was da kommt, ist meist ein "das war schon immer so und das soll gefälligst so bleiben".
> 
> Halt die Aussage eines typischen Rentners, der nicht mehr in der Lage ist, für Neuerungen offen zu sein...



Bei Win8 ist es nichts anderes als Schöngerede. Der Marktanteil von Win8 kommt so gut wie nicht vom Fleck und das weiss auch MS. Warum musste man wohl mit dem 8.1 und dem 8.1.1 Patch so schnell reagieren?
Warum kommt mit Win9 das Startmenü in mehr oder weniger klassicher form zurück?

Mit Argumenten für oder gegen Win8 ist das so eine Sache. Warum muss der komplette Desktop verschwinden, wenn ich das Startmenü öffne? Warum brauche ich eine Liste mit der Möglichkeit, weit über 100 Programme anzuzeigen, die ich deswegen so klein machen kann, weil mir die grossen Kacheln ohnehin keine nützlichen Informationen bieten?
Auf dem Startscreen landen optimaler Weise also nur die Programme, die ich am häufigsten nutze, aber dafür ist die Taskleiste vorgesehen und das klassische Startmenü ist besser geeignet, weil ich da nicht vom Desktop gerissen werde.

Das hat anscheinend auch MS kapiert und kOpiert eben jetzt wieder Dinge von Linux und OSX, die erpropt sind und Funktionieren, weil das eigene Rad nicht so rund war, wie man gehofft hat.

Win8 schönzureden ist genauso sinnlos wie Win Vista schönzureden. Objektiv betrachtet sind beide brauchbar, beim Kunden (am Markt) haben aber beide versagt und das ist nun einmal, was zählt.


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Bei Win8 ist es nichts anderes als Schöngerede. Der Marktanteil von Win8 kommt so gut wie nicht vom Fleck und das weiss auch MS. Warum musste man wohl mit dem 8.1 und dem 8.1.1 Patch so schnell reagieren?


Ja, das Startmenu, bzw Desktop
Das sind aber auch immer das Hauptargument gegen Win8.

Das Startmenu ist wieder da (wie gesagt, nicht alles war super beim start von Win und den Desktop kann und konnte man schon immer mit einem Klick (Win-Taste) erreichen.
Was für die meisten Leute reicht.

Und auch hier wieder:
1x dem Kunden gezeigt, dass der Desktop eben NICHT verschwunden ist und schon das grosse Aha-Erlebnis.
1X dem Kunden gezeigt, dass man der Metro-Oberfläche den Maileingang zum Beispiel sehr schnell erreicht. Wieder ein Achso!

Dass es sich ganz nebenbei um ein schnelleres Betriebssystem handelt wie Win7 ist eh egal, nehme ich an.

Ich war zu Beginn ja auch skeptisch.
Hat man sich mal, wenn auch nur kurz, damit befasst, und ist GEWILLT, die Vorteile zu sehen, 
dann muss man zugestehen, dass Win8 bei weitem nicht so schlecht ist, wie das manche einfach behaupten. 
JA, es braucht Eingewöhnungszeit.




> Win8 schönzureden ist genauso sinnlos wie Win Vista schönzureden. Objektiv betrachtet sind beide brauchbar, beim Kunden (am Markt) haben aber beide versagt und das ist nun einmal, was zählt.



Das liegt bei Win8 einfach daran, dass der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist.
Man muss sich verändern wollen, damit man offen ist für Neues.
Hätte man das Kachendesign nach der DOS-Oberfläche eingeführt, 
dann würden sicherlich 99% der Anwender ein WindowsXP von der Oberfläche her, als Rückschritt bezeichnen.

Wieder aus meinem Berufsleben:
Ich hatte öfters ältere Kunden, welche extra wegen der vermeintlich einfachen Bedienung nen Apple kauften.
Die kamen dann wieder um dies und jenes zu fragen. Nach der Erklärung gabs dann die Antwort: 
Danke, aber ich dachte das sei einfacher. Bei Windows ging das ganz anders.

Tja... was ist schon einfach, wenns neu ist.
Es muss/kann nicht alles gut sein.
Aber eben:
Offen sein für das Gute und nicht immer nörgeln....
Aber auch das gehört zum Gewonheitstier Mensch.


----------



## Odin333 (17. September 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> 1x dem Kunden gezeigt, dass der Desktop eben NICHT verschwunden ist und schon das grosse Aha-Erlebnis.


MS zeigt es dem Kunden beim ersten Start, der Kunde sucht sich Hilfe bei jemanden, der sich auskennt... Das hat Win8 trotzdem nicht geholfen.



McDrake schrieb:


> 1X dem Kunden gezeigt, dass man der Metro-Oberfläche den Maileingang zum Beispiel sehr schnell erreicht. Wieder ein Achso!


Das erklär mal Thunderbird. Das Ganze kann man mit einem Notification-Center besser lösen, was MS anscheinend für Win9 eingesehen hat.



McDrake schrieb:


> Dass es sich ganz nebenbei um ein schnelleres Betriebssystem handelt wie Win7 ist eh egal, nehme ich an.


Bei Schnelligkeit vs. Nutzerfreundlichkeit offensichtlich ja, sonst hätte sich Linux auf dem Desktop schon vor Jahren durchgesetzt.
Brutal egal ist es sogar bei derart minimalen Geschwindikeitsvorteilen von Win 8 zu Win 7.



McDrake schrieb:


> Ich war zu Beginn ja auch skeptisch.


Ich nicht, ich war seit der Preview dabei, über 1.5 Jahre lang, habe die Vorteile gesehen und bin für mich mit der Zeit zum Schluss gekommen, dass sie kaum von Bedeutung sind.



McDrake schrieb:


> Hat man sich mal, wenn auch nur kurz, damit befasst, und ist GEWILLT, die Vorteile zu sehen, dann muss man zugestehen, dass Win8 bei weitem nicht so schlecht ist, wie das manche einfach behaupten.


Es ist aber auch bei weitem nicht so gut, wie manche behaupten und ich für meinen Teil bin froh, dass die Nörgler und Verweigerer MS dazu gezwungen haben, Win9 so zu bauen, wie es wird.




McDrake schrieb:


> Das liegt bei Win8 einfach daran, dass der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist. Man muss sich verändern wollen, damit man offen ist für Neues.


Das wusste MS auch, und trotzdem haben sie einfach den Kopf ausgeschalten, die Augen zu gemacht und Win 8 auf die Menschen losgelassen.
Es war von Anfang an klar, dass das schief geht.


----------



## Enisra (17. September 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Win8 schönzureden ist genauso sinnlos wie Win Vista schönzureden. Objektiv betrachtet sind beide brauchbar, beim Kunden (am Markt) haben aber beide versagt und das ist nun einmal, was zählt.



stimmt, es ist Sinnlos weil die die es Mies machen sich ja bis heute keine Argumente ausdenken konnten die stimmen und auf die Gegenargumente reagiert haben die von Leuten die es 5min lang mal überhaupt benutzt haben 
Siehe Fallbeispiel hier das einfach wider besseren Wissens den Leuten einen vorlügst das der Desktop verschwunden sei! Der war nie weg und das hat nichts mit schön reden zu tun, sondern einfach das richtigstellen von einem Fakt (und das ist es in dem Fall und nicht nur ne Meinung) das der Desktop nicht da sei.
Leider war der Versuch von MS den Trollen entgegenzuwirken wie man sieht erfolglos, da mit längst widerlegtem Blödsinn versucht wird Stimmung zu machen

Und anstatt zu Jammern, das ich wegen dem Antiquirten Startmenü mir nie Win9 Installieren werde, wie es Win7 Typen vorgeschoben haben, werde ich schon deswegen nicht Upgraden weil ich es nicht *muss*


----------



## DerBloP (17. September 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Offen sein für das Gute und nicht immer nörgeln....


Junge Junge, es ist NICHT GUT!
Und ich möchte einfach meinen Desktop und alles so gestalten wollen, wie ich es möchte. Und nicht ERSTMAL irgendwas machen müssen, DAMIT ich es weiter so machen kann, wie gewohnt.
Und ich bin kein Rentner genau so wie viele viele viele andere die Win7 als bisslang bestes System ansehen. Außerdem ist die Metro UI bestimmt nicht der einzige Grund, der gegen Win8 spricht. Schau doch mal in die ganzen Foren, wieviele Leute bei bestimmten Games Probleme in Zusammenhang mit Win8 haben, wo oft genug die Antwort mit "kauf dir ein Gescheites BS" kommt. Klar sind einige (nicht wenige) davon sind Trolls, aber mehr als oft liegts auch wirklich daran, wo dann sogar von Hersteller Seite auf irgendwelche Guides verwiesen wird. Win8 ist nunmal nicht nur bei Usern, sondern auch bei Entwicklern Höchst unbeliebt. Wie gesagt wenn ich etwas Casual haben will, kauf ich mir ne Konsole, damit kann ich auch ins I-net, Filme gucken usw. Da brauch ich auch keine Großen Mauswege. Ich will aber ein Betriebssystem!
Und das Rad MUSS man nicht neu erfinden, wenn es sich schon dreht... wenn man damit fliegen kann, dann bin ich einverstanden.


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Junge Junge, es ist NICHT GUT!
> Und ich möchte einfach meinen Desktop und alles so gestalten wollen, wie ich es möchte. Und nicht ERSTMAL irgendwas machen müssen, DAMIT ich es weiter so machen kann, wie gewohnt.



Ist denn das sooo kompliziert, dieser Win8 Desktop?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=daZEDogCE0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Eben:
Was heisst hier gewohnt?
Ich will keine Startdisketten mehr machen müssen, auch wenn ich mir das mal gewohnt war.
Aber wenn man sich partout nicht ändern will.
Ok.


----------



## Odin333 (17. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> stimmt, es ist Sinnlos weil die die es Mies machen sich ja bis heute keine Argumente ausdenken konnten die stimmen und auf die Gegenargumente reagiert haben die von Leuten die es 5min lang mal überhaupt benutzt haben


Dir scheint es wohl nicht klar zu sein, dass es nicht darum geht, ob die Win8 Befürworter oder die Gegner bessere Argumente haben. Win 8 wird vom Grossteil der Kunden nicht angenommen, das Warum spielt keine Rolle.



Enisra schrieb:


> Siehe Fallbeispiel hier das einfach wider besseren Wissens den Leuten einen vorlügst das der Desktop verschwunden sei! Der war nie weg und das hat nichts mit schön reden zu tun, sondern einfach das richtigstellen von einem Fakt (und das ist es in dem Fall und nicht nur ne Meinung) das der Desktop nicht da sei.


Was erlaubst du dir überhaupt? Zeig mir die Stelle, an der ich geschrieben habe, der Desktop sei verschwunden, oder entschuldige dich gefälligst!



Enisra schrieb:


> Leider war der Versuch von MS den Trollen entgegenzuwirken wie man sieht erfolglos, da mit längst widerlegtem Blödsinn versucht wird Stimmung zu machen.


Nein, Gott sei Dank war Microsoft zu dämlich, die Änderungen schrittweise einzuführen und hat den Potentiellen Käufern vor den Kopf gestossen, weil es jetzt mit Win9 offensichtlich ein durchdachtes, mit sinnvollen Neuerungen versehenes Win9 gibt



Enisra schrieb:


> Und anstatt zu Jammern, das ich wegen dem Antiquirten Startmenü mir nie Win9 Installieren werde, wie es Win7 Typen vorgeschoben haben, werde ich schon deswegen nicht Upgraden weil ich es nicht *muss*


Schön für dich. Überleg dir mal folgendes: hätte bei Win8 niemand gejammert, hättest du heute kein Win 8.1.1.

BTW: Es geht bei weitem nicht nur ums Jammern, das eigentliche Problem ist das "nicht kaufen".


----------



## McDrake (17. September 2014)

Es wäre markting technisch wohl wirklich cleverer vom MS gewesen, wann man nach dem Start direkt den normalen/neuen Desktop vor sich gehabt hätte um mit dem Klick auf die WinTaste das Kacheldesign vor sich zu haben.
So dass sich der Kunde daran gewöhnt und dann evtl mit der Zeit jenes Design lieber als Startfläche benutzt hätte.

Hätte hätte fahrradkette...


----------



## Worrel (17. September 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Bei Win8 ist es nichts anderes als Schöngerede. Der Marktanteil von Win8 kommt so gut wie nicht vom Fleck...


Und was hat der Marktanteil mit einer objektiven Beurteilung zu tun?
Rein objektiv ist beispielsweise .FLAC besser als .MP3 - beim Marktanteil steht allerdings .MP3 als strahlender Sieger da.



> Warum musste man wohl mit dem 8.1 und dem 8.1.1 Patch so schnell reagieren?


Hauptsächlich, weil die Leute zu doof waren, auf die Kachel mit der Aufschrift "Desktop" zu klicken.



> Warum kommt mit Win9 das Startmenü in mehr oder weniger klassischer form zurück?


Vergrößerung der potentiellen Kundschaft. Hat aber nichts mit Qualität zu tun, sondern mit Variation.



> Mit Argumenten für oder gegen Win8 ist das so eine Sache. Warum muss der komplette Desktop verschwinden, wenn ich das Startmenü öffne?


Warum sollte er da bleiben? Wenn ich ein Programm starten will, brauche ich nur die angezeigte Programmstartfläche und die Navigationsmöglichkeit, dahinzukommen. Dafür ist der Desktop doch völlig irrelevant.



> Warum brauche ich eine Liste mit der Möglichkeit, weit über 100 Programme anzuzeigen, die ich deswegen so klein machen kann, weil mir die grossen Kacheln ohnehin keine nützlichen Informationen bieten?


Zugegeben, als reine Starticons sind die Metro Kacheln in der Standardgröße recht groß. Auf der anderen Seite braucht man dann beim Klicken nicht so genau zu zielen. Beim Hangeln durch Startmenüs passiert es mir jedenfalls öfters, daß ich entsprechende Unterordner wieder zuklappe. (Nein, das kann ich nicht irgendwie anpassen, weil ich Startmenüs ja ausschließlich auf Fremdrechnern benutze)



> Auf dem Startscreen landen optimaler Weise also nur die Programme, die ich am häufigsten nutze, aber dafür ist die Taskleiste vorgesehen und das klassische Startmenü ist besser geeignet, weil ich da nicht vom Desktop gerissen werde.


Die *Task*leiste ist in erster Linie dazu da die *Tasks *anzuzeigen.
Nun gut, eine Handvoll Icons in der Schnellstartleiste hab ich auch - nicht zuletzt wegen der Tastenkombinationen WIN+1, WIN+2, WIN+3, ... mit denen man die Programme dort aufrufen kann.
Zum "vom-Desktop-reissen"  hab ich ja schon was geschrieben.



> Das hat anscheinend auch MS kapiert ...


MS vergrößert lediglich den potentiellen Kundenkreis, da die "wäh, ich will mein Startmenü!" Schreie zahlreicher waren, als sie vermutet hatten.

Wie bereits gesagt, die *Beliebtheit *einer Sache hat nichts mit deren *Qualität *zu tun.



> Objektiv betrachtet sind beide brauchbar, beim Kunden (am Markt) haben aber beide versagt und das ist nun einmal, was zählt.


Nur, wenn man Marktforscher oder Unternehmensinhaber ist.

Mir als Privatkunde ist Kompatibilität und Qualität jedenfalls wichtiger als irgendwelche Verkaufszahlen.



DerBloP schrieb:


> ... ich möchte einfach meinen Desktop und alles so gestalten wollen, wie ich es möchte.


Kannst du doch.



> Und nicht ERSTMAL irgendwas machen müssen, DAMIT ich es weiter so machen kann, wie gewohnt.


Du regst dich jetzt ernsthaft über einen(!) Klick auf, den du seit Win 8.1 schon gar nicht mehr machen mußt? 



> Und ich bin kein Rentner genau so wie viele viele viele andere die Win7 als bislang bestes System ansehen.


Wie ich schon des öfteren schrieb: 
"Es gibt keinen Grund, von Win 7 auf Win 8 umzusteigen. Aber auch keinen, das nicht zu tun."



> Schau doch mal in die ganzen Foren, wieviele Leute bei bestimmten Games Probleme in Zusammenhang mit Win8 haben, wo oft genug die Antwort mit "kauf dir ein Gescheites BS" kommt.


a) Es soll tatsächlich einige Spiele geben, die Probleme mit Win 8 haben. Mir ist davon noch kein einziges untergekommen.
b) Dies ist das Internet. Man könnte auch sagen: "Flamehausen", denn zu wirklich *allem *wirst du in irgendeinem Forum jemanden finden, der dir bestätigt, daß Produkt X Mist sei. 
Hörst du jetzt lieber auf einen x-beliebigen inhaltsleeren Flame oder bildest du dir eine eigene Meinung, indem du Fakten und Argumente beurteilst?



> ... wenn ich etwas Casual haben will, kauf ich mir ne Konsole, ... Da brauch ich auch keine Großen Mauswege. Ich will aber ein Betriebssystem!


Und da willst du aber auf jeden Fall lange Mauswege haben, weil sich deine Maushand sonst langweilt ...?



McDrake schrieb:


> Was heisst hier gewohnt?
> Ich will keine Startdisketten mehr machen müssen, auch wenn ich mir das mal gewohnt war.
> Aber wenn man sich partout nicht ändern will.
> Ok.


Oh ja, bittebitte laßt uns wieder config.sys und autoexec.bat für jedes Spiel einzeln konfigurieren und für jedes andere Spiel den Rechner neustarten, das war so super!
Und minutenlanges Laden von Cassetten, das vermisse ich auch! _(vorsicht, lauter Link)_
Und mein nächstes Office Update will ich bitte auch wieder über einen Stapel von Dutzenden 3,5" Disketten machen (hoffentlich ist die vorletzte Disk diesmal lesbar).
Und mehr als 256 Farben braucht doch eh kein Mensch - den Unterschied sieht man auf dem 12" 4-Farb Monitor eh nicht...


----------



## Worrel (17. September 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Überleg dir mal folgendes: hätte bei Win8 niemand gejammert, hättest du heute kein Win 8.1.1.


Sooo viel hat sich da aber auch nicht geändert. Wer vorher keine großen Probleme mit Win 8 hatte, könnte auch problemlos auf das Update verzichten.

PS: Bugfixes hätte es mit und ohne Jammern gegeben.


----------



## Odin333 (17. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ganz viel



Ich habe nicht die Qualität von Win 8 bemängelt, sondern lediglich die Tatsache, dass Win 8 oder besser gesagt der Übergang von Dektop zu Modern UI und Modern UI selbst für den Kunden nicht funktioniert hat.

Das schönzureden mit der Begründung (beliebiges Argument einsetzen) bringt schlicht und ergreifend nichts.

Es hat für MS nicht funktioniert und es wird auch nicht mehr funktionieren und genau deswegen bauen sie Win 9.


----------



## Odin333 (17. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sooo viel hat sich da aber auch nicht geändert. Wer vorher keine großen Probleme mit Win 8 hatte, könnte auch problemlos auf das Update verzichten.



Naja, eine sortierte "All Apps"-Ansicht, verschiedene Kachelgrössen, mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten bei "PC-Einstellungen", Boot to Desktop, die Möglichkeit, Apps ohne Rechtsklick zu schliessen und sehr viel mehr.


----------



## Worrel (17. September 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht die Qualität von Win 8 bemängelt, sondern lediglich die Tatsache, dass Win 8 oder besser gesagt der Übergang von Dektop zu Modern UI und Modern UI selbst für den Kunden nicht funktioniert hat.


Eigentlich ging es aber um die Behauptung, daß Win 8 "verhunzt" sei. Für diese Aussage ist die Kundenakzeptanz aber erst mal völlig uninteressant.


----------



## Worrel (17. September 2014)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Naja, eine sortierte "All Apps"-Ansicht, verschiedene Kachelgrössen, mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten bei "PC-Einstellungen", Boot to Desktop, die Möglichkeit, Apps ohne Rechtsklick zu schliessen und sehr viel mehr.


Nice 2 have, aber nichts Essentielles. Apps konnte man übrigens auch vorher schon mit ALT+F4 oder durch "Runterwischen" schliessen.


----------



## DerBloP (18. September 2014)

@Worrel tl;dr
Was ist eigentlich mit der Einführung der Apps?
Das findest du Höchstwahrscheinlich auch Praktisch?
Windows sollte eigtl ein offenes System sein...
Mit Win8 und dem Casual Kram wollten sie aber etwas anderes einführen...
Dann hättest du kleine Nase für drittanbieter Apps entweder bezahlt, oder Werbung aufs Haus bekommen...seit mal schön dankbar das es so "Nörgler" wie uns gibt..


----------



## DerBloP (18. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und was hat der Marktanteil mit einer objektiven Beurteilung zu tun?
> Rein objektiv ist beispielsweise .FLAC besser als .MP3 - beim Marktanteil steht allerdings .MP3 als strahlender Sieger da.



BTW hast du rein Objektiv das Wort Objektiv wohl nicht verstanden... denn rein Objektiv gewinnt MP3 gegenüber Flac allemale...oder möchtest du jeden Titel anstatt 100 MB in 70 MB haben?
Super Komprimierung...NICHT


----------



## Worrel (18. September 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> @Worrel tl;dr
> Was ist eigentlich mit der Einführung der Apps?
> Das findest du Höchstwahrscheinlich auch Praktisch?


Nö, die Apps gehen mir bis auf die Wetter App am Arsch vorbei.

Gründe:
a) MS war beim Win8 Release zwar so intelligent, die Kontakte und Kalender App mit dem MS Konto zu verknüpfen, aber zu doof, die naheliegendste Verknüpfung der beiden innerhalb der Apps zu ermöglichen: Ausgerechnet *Geburtstage *konnte man damals nämlich ausschliesslich über die Webseite von MS eintragen.
b) die Benutzerführung ist (war?) nicht auf Desktops ausgelegt. zB ruft man die CharmBar für App Einstellungen auf (rechte Seite des Bildschirms), bekommt dann Punkte zum abhaken an der linken Seite angezeigt und muß dann wieder zur rechten Seite, um diese mit OK zu übernehmen. Und das im Vollbild und nahezu auf den rechtesten und linkesten Punkten des Bildschirms.
Bei Desktop Anwendungen ist Analoges mit einem Bruchteil des Mausweges erledigt.



> Dann hättest du kleine Nase für drittanbieter Apps entweder bezahlt, oder Werbung aufs Haus bekommen...seit mal schön dankbar das es so "Nörgler" wie uns gibt..


a) es gibt auch kostenlose und werbefreie Apps
b) Es gibt auch weiterhin Freeware für den Desktop Modus
c) Der Desktop bleibt auch weiterhin bestehen, da Anwender jede Menge Desktop Software haben, die sie auch weiter benutzen wollen - ein Windows für PCs ohne Desktop können sie direkt vom Fließband in die Tonne umlenken, das will keiner haben.



DerBloP schrieb:


> BTW hast du rein Objektiv das Wort Objektiv wohl nicht verstanden... denn rein Objektiv gewinnt MP3 gegenüber Flac allemale...oder möchtest du jeden Titel anstatt 100 MB in 70 MB haben?
> Super Komprimierung...NICHT


Wie bei allen statistischen Werten kann man diese in jede Richtung interpretieren.

Wenn man Wert auf *maximale Audio Qualität *legt, führt kein Weg an Formaten wie Flac und Co vorbei. Will man* möglichst viele Songs *auf dem festgelegtem Speicherplatz X packen, oder unbedingt spezielle Player damit füttern, muß man entsprechende Kompromisse eingehen.

Seltsame Werte hast du da übrigens ...
1 Minute MP3 ergeben in annehmbarer Qualität je nach Bitrate 960 KB bis 2,4 MB (128/320 Kbps).
1 Minute CD ergeben 10,5 MB
1 Minute FLAC ergeben 5-7 MB

Ein durchschnittlicher 3:30 Song wäre demnach 3,5 MB/8,5MB (MP3), 35MB (CD), 17-25MB (FLAC) groß.


----------



## Vordack (18. September 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja ob diese extrem schnellen BS-Wechsel Sinn machen ? Ich habe doch gefühlt erst seit kurzem WIN 7.



Ich habe gehört daß das Win 9 Update für Win 8.1 Besitzer kostenlos sei, und ob sie es jetzt Windows 8.1 Service Pack 3 oder Win 9 nennen ist doch nur auf dem Papier bzw. Ladebildschirm sichtbar.


----------



## Batze (18. September 2014)

Also auf meiner jetzigen Möhre ändere ich nichts mehr (W7).
Aber neue Zocker Kiste muss eh her, da wäre W 9 dann eine Überlegung Wert.


----------

